# Coding director



## jmgrier (May 9, 2011)

The Director Coding is responsible for directing, planning, and managing all services relating to coding workflow, productivity, peer review and performance within the hospitals and facilities assigned. This position will oversee the coding functions at 6 locations. 

ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS:

    * Establish program objectives to reach measurable goals consistent with goals

    * Directs the overall day-to-day activities of the coding department. 

1.    Develops and maintains productivity standards to meet targets established for unbilled account balances and A/R days in each facility.

2.    Develops and maintains auditing program for accuracy.

3.    Assures that all Federal and State laws regarding coding and billing are followed in addition to hospital policies, medical staff and accrediting agencies.

4.    Coordinate Coding activities, identifying opportunities to improve processes and implementing changes where needed

5.    Incorporate technological developments and innovative practices in Health Information, consistent with the organization's mission and values

6.    Develops an annual budget and written justifications for capital and operational budgets. Additionally is responsible for monitoring and justifying budget variances on a monthly and quarterly basis.

7.    Develops and executes annual education plan for coding departments. Assists regional facilities with planning and execution of educational plan.

8.    Provides weekly unbilled reports for each facility to Senior Management.

9.    Coordinate flow of information between other departments, which include Medical Records, Medical Audit, Patient Accounts, and Clinical Care Management.

10.  Serves as the FCA of the Corporate Compliance Team.

11.  Responsible for meeting the Medical Records-Coding Department cost containment goals and assures that coding is completed in a cost effective manner in each facility.

12.  Serve as a resource to System for Health Information Services. This will include serving on corporate teams to further develop this service.

13.  Develops and/or updates procedures in order to assure continuity and consistency of work among employees in the coding department.

14.  Responsible for continually analyzing and improving systems that impact coding.

15.  Coordinates activities, documentation and responses to outside coding reviews

MARGINAL FUNCTIONS:

1.     Performs other appropriate duties as needed.

PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS:

1.    Must be able to handle fast pace environment moving independently from one facility to another frequently.

2.      Must have the ability to clearly communicate verbally, in person, and in writing with physicians and other members of the health care team. Must be able to work rapidly, make sound decisions within limited time elements, and carry out responsibilities in a professional manner at all times, as well as have the ability to work cooperatively, effectively with other hospital staff on an individual and team basis.

Supervisory Responsibilities:

Directs the Medical Record Coding function and employees within all facilities

EDUCATION, TRAINING AND EXPERIENCE:

    * Bachelors Degree in Business or HIM required, Masters preferred, EMR experience preferred

    * Five years Coding, HIM leadership experience at a multifacility organization

    * Comprehensive level of Coding, Compliance knowledge

    * Inpatient, Outpatient training experience

    * Demonstrated experience creating an education strategy and delivering large scale education programs

    * Excellent written, oral communication skills 

Certification/Licensure

Current RHIA or RHIT in addition to CCS, CPC, active AHIMA membership

PATIENT POPULATION SERVED:

Demonstrates knowledge of the principles of growth and development and possesses the ability to respond to age specific issues and data reflective of the patient's status. Demonstrates the knowledge and skills necessary to provide care for all age groups


email resume to: stella@ssgresume.com


----------

